# Anyone heard from "indaswamp"?



## Fueling Around (Jun 11, 2019)

I sent him a conversation yesterday morning wondering if the flooding in lower Mississippi basin (Baton Rouge) was affecting him.
No response, so I am worried.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 12, 2019)

Prayers sent for all affected by mother nature this year,its started out ruff this spring for sure


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow hope he's OK.
He's most likely hiding out in his smoke house.  

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2019)

indaswamp was last seen:
Saturday at 11:29 AM


----------



## tardissmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

He is a First Resonder so is probably molto busy! Or so I pray.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for the concern Fueling Around. I'm good here...no flooding where I'm at...unless the Mississippi River Levee breaks. Water is about 8' from the top of the levee @ Baton Rouge right now. Gonna be high all the way through July at this point. 
But I have been busy. Recently bought another 80# of pork and made 32# of goose smoke sausage and 25# regular 100% pork smoke sausage. I trimmed the fat caps off and made another 43# of BBB smoked em' with Apple and Hickory for 3 nights in a row for a total of 36 hours. I smoked them above 70* out of necessity, though it's not my first choice. I much prefer cold smoked below 70*. Temp. did not run up above 104* while smoking but I did get some fat out as there was a sheen on the meat and when wrapped in Kraft paper to put in the fridge, grease spots formed from the absorption of the melted fat. This batch was more difficult to slice because the meat retained more moisture. Had to freeze it for a minimum of 4 hours and work fast...

I also pulled 4 large goose breasts from the batch of goose meat my buddy gave me and made goose breast pastrami.

The Firehouse will be doing their annual Boston Butt fund raiser for the firefighters association at the end of the month and I will be there volunteering and helping out. They usually do 600 butts and sell out....


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2019)

Being busy is good news...


----------



## tardissmoker (Jun 13, 2019)

I am glad all is well but after reading your many posts, how can anyone who is single have that much meat smoked and cooked unless:

1. You are a hoarder!
2. You supply the Emergency Services for life as penance!
3. You are paying it forward and need more space for your obsession!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 14, 2019)

tardissmoker said:


> I am glad all is well but after reading your many posts, how can anyone who is single have that much meat smoked and cooked unless:
> 
> 1. You are a hoarder!
> 2. You supply the Emergency Services for life as penance!
> 3. You are paying it forward and need more space for your obsession!


We harvest a lot of wild game and fish. Got to have somewhere to put it. I do share it with friends and family.


----------



## tardissmoker (Jun 15, 2019)

So the short answer is: YES!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 15, 2019)

That explains why you disappeared for a few days.
You be busy.

Levee breaching along with the generous spring rains has sent a lot of water your way and Baton Rouge got the alert.  Yes, I monitor that stuff.

We had a very wet spring, but I'm so far north our drainage goes ... north and it dried enough for us to get the crops planted, very late, but planted.
I feel for the growers that are still trying to plant spring crops with summer less than a week away.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like it will be another year for a very high Mississippi River again. Currently 42.6' @ Baton Rouge. The Corps of Engineers has opened some of the bays for the Bonne Carre Spillway.  Hope we have a dry spring north of us, but I'm not holding my breathe.....


----------



## 73saint (Mar 12, 2020)

Our deer camp is on the mississippi and we've not had access since back in early Januay; main road into camp is 10 feet under water (we are inside the levee system so total exposure).  Fingers crossed it falls some before the spring rise gets here.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 12, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> ...
> Hope we have a dry spring north of us, but I'm not holding my breathe.....


Most of the snow melt is done in lower Minnesota. 
The Missouri is going to be sending plenty of water.

We still have a good snow pack, but temps have been lowering it as well as the spring flood prediction.  It still goes north to Canada.


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 12, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks for the concern Fueling Around. I'm good here...no flooding where I'm at...unless the Mississippi River Levee breaks. Water is about 8' from the top of the levee @ Baton Rouge right now. Gonna be high all the way through July at this point.
> But I have been busy. Recently bought another 80# of pork and made 32# of goose smoke sausage and 25# regular 100% pork smoke sausage. I trimmed the fat caps off and made another 43# of BBB smoked em' with Apple and Hickory for 3 nights in a row for a total of 36 hours. I smoked them above 70* out of necessity, though it's not my first choice. I much prefer cold smoked below 70*. Temp. did not run up above 104* while smoking but I did get some fat out as there was a sheen on the meat and when wrapped in Kraft paper to put in the fridge, grease spots formed from the absorption of the melted fat. This batch was more difficult to slice because the meat retained more moisture. Had to freeze it for a minimum of 4 hours and work fast...
> 
> I also pulled 4 large goose breasts from the batch of goose meat my buddy gave me and made goose breast pastrami.
> ...


600 butts,,,,dammit. that is getting it done down south way.. You go baby.


----------

